# Repurposed Smoker



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok so after a lot of looking I decided to go with a repurpose build. Converting an old refrigerator into a hot/cold electric smoker.

Picked up an old fridge for $40 then pulled the freezer box and replaced all plastic with some leftover aluminum diamond plate from my camper rebuild. For the heat using a $12 double hot plate that i tore down and took all the plastic out and extended the wiring to move the controls to the outside. Added some fireplace gasket around the door and did a test, temp got to 340 degrees in around 50 minutes and was still climbing when I shut it off as i wont be smoking this high anyway. Then went to work on the cold smoke generator that came out great but need a smaller pump but it works great too.

Now just need to make some dowel rod holders for the top and a couple racks.

















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Testing the cold smoke generator. Used chips but think pellets will work better.








Installed.








And first test installed.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Very nice, when I was kid my uncle and grand father did a similar with an old frost box.

They cut out the bottom and a small hole in the upper section and 5ft away had a fire box. They dug a small trench 6" wide and same depth dropped a piece of tin over it.

The smoke would go down the trench and into the frost box. No heat though it was a cold smoker. This was back in the 70's


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I just did that exact thing with the burner except I mounted the burner low on the side wall to keep juices from falling on it


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Installed the hanging rods and three rack as well a smoke stack. First try ribs and chicken came out great! Had an issue getting temp up to 220 not sure if it was due to the water in the water pan steaming off but the internal temps were good and it tastes great!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Those look good


----------

